# good air compressors?



## Roth (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm looking to buy an air-compressor for my woodshop, 2.5-3 gallons around 155psi. Plan on doing nailing, painting, and probably will find more uses for it. Anyone have an opinion of what to buy or not to buy and why?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*155 psi?*

That seems a bit much for woodworking tasks that you mentioned...however the Rated HP is not as important as the actual air "delivered" and at what pressure. For example this one is rated at 150 PSI . 2.5 HP and 7.9 @ 40 PSI. That fulfill all your requirements and it's a piston type compressor which will be 10x more quiet than an oil less.  bill

You need to match your spray equipment with the compressor for best results!

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...-cast-iron-vertical-air-compressor-68127.html

This place has about the best selection of brands and types:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Roth said:


> I'm looking to buy an air-compressor for my woodshop, 2.5-3 gallons around 155psi. Plan on doing nailing, painting, and probably will find more uses for it. Anyone have an opinion of what to buy or not to buy and why?


 







The total PSI is inconsequential to the tools you will be using, as most air tools require 90 PSI, and spray painting may only require 50 PSI - 60 PSI. Most any compressor can handle the duties of stapling and nailing as those procedures are momentary bursts of air. As for which one will work for certain tools, check the CFM requirement of the tool, and the CFM at the output PSI of the compressor. I would recommend an oil lubed type.











 







.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You can forget about trying to paint with a 3 gallon or smaller tank. You just won't have the air available. I have an 8 gallon tank with 5.9 SCFM @ 40 PSI which is barely adequate for my HVLP gun. You need to seriously reconsider your needs. A tiny pancake compressor would be along the lines of what you describe, the most painting equipment you can drive would be an air brush...

FWIW, I was concerned with budget, space, AND capacity when I got mine. I ended up with the older version of THIS Central Pneumatic compressor. I had to carefully shop around for an HVLP that didn't gobble up more air than I could give it and ended up with a Husky from Home Depot. So far happy with it... However I still find myself having to wait for the compressor to cycle far too often. I would be a LOT happier with the larger, higher capacity 29 gallon model. With a coupon, and watching the sales, I have seen that one as cheap as $250.00, which is fine, but the vertical footprint was causing me some fits... 

Those little pancake compressors are designed for one job, and that is to run nailers. Best to leave them in the store unless you are just pinched that badly for space...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a 25 gallon, 5 hp airless compressor and it runs a lot when I am spraying. And I only use 30 to 40 psi. As stated a small one like you specify will be useless for spraying. I also use air tools a fair amount and the compressor runs almost consensually..

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*really?*



GeorgeC said:


> I have a 25 gallon, 5 hp airless compressor and it runs a lot when I am spraying. And I only use 30 to 40 psi. As stated a small one like you specify will be useless for spraying. I also use air tools a fair amount and the compressor runs almost *consensually..*
> 
> George


That term just doesn't come up when I think about air compressors. Could be just me, bein' from Michigan and all...:blink: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I have a 25 gallon, 5 hp airless compressor and it runs a lot when I am spraying. And I only use 30 to 40 psi. As stated a small one like you specify will be useless for spraying. I also use air tools a fair amount and the compressor runs almost consensually..
> 
> George





woodnthings said:


> That term just doesn't come up when I think about air compressors. Could be just me, bein' from Michigan and all...:blink: bill


I was more intrigued by an "Airless" compressor. :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> That term just doesn't come up when I think about air compressors. Could be just me, bein' from Michigan and all...:blink: bill


What is wrong with you? Do you force your air compressors to work when they do not want to work? I am going to report you to the air compressor lobby.

I guess that is what happens when you use a spell checker and do not check the checker.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrich said:


> I was more intrigued by an "Airless" compressor. :laughing:


Obviously I was having a bad day.

g


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Roth,
along with what the others said, you may want to consider getting a vertical tank compressor. They don't take up much space and it doesn't hurt to have some reserve capacity. I have a 60 gallon 5hp compressor now. It does everything you mentioned with ease. The only thing I do that taxes it is my sandblasting cabinet. I am planning to upgrade to a bigger unit soon. Try this place for compressors also:
http://www.tptools.com/
They are located less than an hour from me and I have been to their store. Nice selection of compressors and related tools. Nice people to deal with. They also run periodic sales.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Roth (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I have concluded that I will not be buying small 3-6 gal as I do want to do spraying, and vertical tank seems to be where I'm heading as well. Any tips on how to convince my wife I "need" this? Was thinking I could just do a couple of crappy nail jobs and be really sloppy while painting the next project....any way I can tie a compressor to be useful in the kitchen? ;-)


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

If you get a vertical tank compressor, avoid the V cylinder models. They are very noisy.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill Wyko said:


> If you get a vertical tank compressor, avoid the V cylinder models. They are very noisy.


Hey Bill,
Quincy makes one I am looking at that is a V type. It runs at a slower speed and is actually very quiet. That TP Tools place I mentioned has all their models set up to run, so you can hear them before you decide to buy. I always tell people to try and avoid the oil free compressors. They are extremely noisy.
Mike Hawkins


----------

